# Poll on resin cats bodies that we would like to see made for T-Jets etc.



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

How about we start a another thread on new body styles to be made for Thunder jet chassis & Dash chassis & Auto world.

The 1964 Ford Thunder Jet the 1969 Dodge Super Bee 440 Six pack the 1968 hemi Dart & Plymouth Barracuda the 1969 -1970 Plymouth Duster & Dodge demon. 1963 Plymouth belvideer max wedge & Dodge max wedge 1970 Pontiac GTO 1970 Buick GS455 1970 Ford Torino 429SCJ. to name a few.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

62-67 gm fleetside pickups and carryalls

70's ford fleet side pickups

Pretty please!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jaguars and Cougars


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Poll on resin cats bodies
Dont forget the Cheetah.:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it ain't easy being cheezey
Chester Cheetah


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

73 and 76 trans ams, 47-54 chev or gmc pickup, 06 gto, AMC rebel machine, 79 elcamino gmc syclone international lone star transport, 2014 corvette


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a Ford Fiesta, Renault Le Car, Pontiac Aztec, Plymouth Aclaim?
No? How bout a Dodge Lancer, Mercury Lynx, Chevy Citation, Ford EXP or a Yugo?
All with working flashers please.


Just a few suggestions for my Tjets.


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

sunbeam tiger, Porsche 914, hurst SCrambler, 53 corvette nomad, kieser Darren. I know my spelling leaves some to be desired


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Amphicar


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How about a Ford Fiesta, Renault Le Car, Pontiac Aztec, Plymouth Aclaim?
> No? How bout a Dodge Lancer, Mercury Lynx, Chevy Citation, Ford EXP or a Yugo?
> All with working flashers please.
> 
> ...


I was thinking also of the Pontiac 6000, Ford Granada, Old Cutlass Cruiser wagon, Dodge Omni, just to name a few


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to see this stuff for T Jet...


The 70 GTO was done. Bearsox was selling them this year. Also, HO Models is casting 70 GTO Judges for Drewis and Mattys, and are available in limited quantities. http://dmslotcars.com/

By the way, D&M also put out limited quantities of 55 Nomads, 59 Nomads, and 59 El Caminos, but I believe they have sold out. Poke around on their site... Those 3 are listed under surf cars.

I'd like to see an affordable 55, 56, and 57 Chevy Nomad, a decent 71-3 Mach 1, nice versions of the 71-ish Duster and Demon, and both a 69 and 70 Super Bee (I know MEV does this one, but I'd like one a little bigger). 

I would also like to see a few "street" cars done. Wagons like the AMC Rebel wagon, a 70-ish Plymouth Fury wagon, a 66 Tempest wagon, and a 69 Chevy Caprice wagon. These could be done with straight and dented dome derby styles.

For trucks, I still think mix and match (Chevy/GMC, Dodge and Ford) pick up cabs with multiple choice pick up beds, wrecker bodies, flat beds and campers back end options are a viable idea. The trick would be figuring out a solid precise method of attaching the cab to the back half squarely and reliably. Locator pins would be the best bet.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Polon Resin Cast Bodies that we would like to see made for Tjets etc*

Does anyone know if Rodger Corrie still cast resin bodies? I have a Rebel Machine that he cast it is an excellant casting. I had sent Rodger email but with no reply. MEV makes the 70 Super Bee but he does not make a 1969 Super Bee 440 Six pack I have asked him he say ist is on the back burner. I would really like to see him move it up.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

60's and 70's station wagons that are to tjet scale; especially a 70 Olds Vista Cruiser.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oops!! I forgot to mention a 70-73 Trans Am. I've tossed around trying to make one from a JL 70 Camaro, with a modified nose and tail light panel. If I was able to do it, I would start with a base model Firebird, and then modify a baby and remold it for the TA with the shaker hood scoop, and maybe modify another for a Formula with the twin scoops.

What is sad is Roger Corrie did that era Trans Am, but I don't think he kept a master to make a new mold. If I could get myself set up silicone and resin-wise, I'd give it my best shot, but so far even a little wind fall hasn't come my way. I'd love to toy with shrinking die cast bodies some day.. The lottery gods hate me I think.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to see a 71 Cougar conv. with a Ram Air hood, I know it'll never happen but a guy can hope.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like to see more bodies for Tyco and AFX seems to me there is already A pretty good selection for Thunderjets


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

American Iron : 40's , 50's and 60's bodies for TYCO , LIFE LIKE and A/FX cars that can serve the Oval and Drag racing enthusiasts .

Gonzo


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are the bodies I'd most like to see for T-jets, even if I have to mount 'em high or grind the chassis a bit. A few of these are available from MEV, and while the quality is there, the price is a bit high for me to buy more than occasionally. So here's my wishlist -

Round out the *American sporty cars* with










*First-generation Big-window Barracuda* - a pain to own maybe, but _great_ to look at and plenty of space for the Tjet chassis.
*First generation Corvette and T-bird* - Landmark cars. Where are they? How are you going to do _American Graffiti_ without a white T-bird? A separate glue-on top with porthole is absolutely necessary for the bird. (Tyco or LifeLike or somebody did a large _nassssty_ body for the Tbird with absurdly short wheelbase long ago. The less said, the better.)

*'50s Sports Racers*










This lot is all going to need jacking up high to fit over the chassis. Can't be helped until somebody brings out a slammed (flatter and lower) T-jet chassis. Please don't bloat these bodies vertically; let them sit high.
*C & D Jaguars* - MEV does these, so low priority
*Typo 61 'Birdcage' Maserati* - ditto
*Mercedes 300SLR* - an iconic car. Unproduced since Atlas' version in the '60s.
*Aston Martin DBR-1, 2, or 3* - Gotta have those great-looking Astons
*Ferrari 250 Testarossa* - Tyco made a largish body for its S chassis forty years ago, since then, nothing.

*'60s Sports & GT Cars*










These are mostly little cars. To fit over the chassis, their scale is going to have to be large, like the 1:60 Aurora Cobra.

*Aston Martin DB-3, 4 or 5GT* - MEV makes a DB5GT
*MG-B* - Open or GT. Better still, an open body with an add-on GT top. The most popular sports car of the '60s almost never sees an HO slot track.
*Triumph TR-4* - Nice square body should do fine over a T-jet chassis.
*Triumph TR-3* - Iconic sports car, not such an easy fit as its later brother. That sloping rear-end is going to be a problem; may have to grind the chassis for it.
*MG-A* - Ditto and ditto.
*Austin Healey 100-4, 100-6 or 3000* - Similar bodies, different grille shapes. Mold the grille as part of a separate front bumper and make both versions. MEV has a 3000, so the teardrop rear end isn't lethal to the concept, apparently. There are also good-looking Mini-Lindy bodies available for the 3000.
*Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger* - Same body except for one chrome strip. The V-8 Tiger was the Q-ship of '60s streets - a poor-man's Cobra. A separate fastback roof to represent the Harrington GT versions seen at Le Mans and occasionally on the street would be a nice accessory, as would glue-on fender tops to make the early big-fin Alpines, but I don't expect anyone but me to care.
*Triumph Spitfire* - Prettiest of the small-displacement cheapos. And a ball to drive, take it from me.
*Toyota 2000 GT* - Stunningly beautiful low-production might-have-been. Did get raced a bit in the US. Bachmann made an ugly bloated version long ago.
*Porsche 356* or other early Porsches - (Dang! Left out the picture) Faller has one, but the price is high

I left off anything that there's a commonly available version of, but we really do need an XKE that gets the headlights right, and a convertible XKE, even if it has to sit high. Could also do with a nicer Cobra Daytona GT, and a better early Chaparral.

So, diemakers - ready, get set, GO!

-- D
cc to Santa, General Delivery Rt. 1, the North Pole.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Now that's a list!!Would you like a soft drink or a hot apple pie with that order??


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow "D". That's a thorough request! I like your taste.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi D,

nice list.

But the following are out:

MG B-GT = Bauer (not cheap)
XKE = Bichler (even Harold & Maude hearse)
TR4 = MEV
Aston Martin = Bichler
Porsch356 Faller but not that expensive, at least over here

The rest is still owed to the limits of the Tjet

Mario


----------

